# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  me shume informcion rreth ndertimit te nje assignment!

## DEA27

kerkohet ndihem nga studentet qe studiojne jashte vendit ne lidhje me ndertimin e nje assignment!

1- Cila eshte menyra me e mire per te ndertuar nje assignment?
2-Cfare duhet te shmang qe te mos bie pre e pliagiarism-it !
3- Si ti mare informacionet nga librat dhe ti vendos ne assignment?
4- A duhet te citoje autorin, librin dhe faqen per cdo informacion te huazuar nga autore te tjere dhe nese po a duhet ta vendose ne fund te assignment kete informacion apo ne fund te citimit te ketij informacioni?
5- cdo pike tjeter qe eshte delikate dhe qe duhet ta kem parasysh

nje informacion sa me i detajuar rreth ndertimit te nje assignment do ish nje ndihme e madhe, por ju lutem me fjalet tuaja dhe nga eksperiencat tuaja dhe jo sugjerime websitesh!


faleminderit :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

> kerkohet ndihem nga studentet qe studiojne jashte vendit ne lidhje me ndertimin e nje assignment!
> 
> 1- Cila eshte menyra me e mire per te ndertuar nje assignment?
> 2-Cfare duhet te shmang qe te mos bie pre e pliagiarism-it !
> 3- Si ti mare informacionet nga librat dhe ti vendos ne assignment?
> 4- A duhet te citoje autorin, librin dhe faqen per cdo informacion te huazuar nga autore te tjere dhe nese po a duhet ta vendose ne fund te assignment kete informacion apo ne fund te citimit te ketij informacioni?
> 5- cdo pike tjeter qe eshte delikate dhe qe duhet ta kem parasysh
> 
> nje informacion sa me i detajuar rreth ndertimit te nje assignment do ish nje ndihme e madhe, por ju lutem me fjalet tuaja dhe nga eksperiencat tuaja dhe jo sugjerime websitesh!
> ...


Shume e  paspecifikuar ajo qe kerkon. E ke detyre per shkolle apo do thjesht informacion? Varet nga lenda ku e ke. Mund te kerkohet te analizosh, pershkruash, krahasosh,..etj. Varet nga pedagogu. Ata japin orientime se cfare duhet te kesh parasysh, cfare formati duhet te perdoresh, dhe ku te perqendrohesh konktretisht,.. etj.
Informacionin nese e merr sic eshte nga libri duhet ta citosh. Permendet emri i autorit dhe nr i faqes, ku dhe si behet citimi, varet cfare perdor, APA, apo MLA. Ke informacion sa te duash rreth ketyre formateve ne google. Nese nuk citon atehere te quhet vjedhje, pliagarism. Citimet duhet te jene te shkurtra, kryesisht perdoren per te mbeshtetur ate qe do te mbrosh, jo ta mbushesh detyren me citime, por kryesisht te jete mendimi yt. Ndryshe nuk ta vleresojne.
Gjithsesi ne google gjen plot informacion qe te ndihmojne se si te besh nje detyre. Googloi ato qe kerkon te dish, dhe jam e  sigurt qe do gjesh goxha informacion.

----------


## DEA27

faleminderit Adashe!

----------

